# You will enjoy this...



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You haven't seen another Golden video like it, thought it was worth 5 minutes of your time. Love to see peoples artistic talent and I like the way it was put together. That's all I'm sayin'...Enjoy  

[vimeo]34377748[/vimeo]


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Aw. I enjoyed watching that... and am tearing up over here of course. They grow up and old so fast...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Great video! Thanks!


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Oh please help I can't find a link-


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally had a chance to watch this! Absolutely fabulous! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That was beautiful. A great capture of how fast they grow and the different life stages. That poor old sweetheart wanted so badly to be part oif it all and kept up with the pack the best she could till she was not there at the end. That brought tears to my eyes. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I loved it but gosh when Martina wasnt in the last few parts I felt just bad. SHe was a pretty old girl


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

What a FANTASTIC video!!! I watched it........ called my wife in and we both watched twice!! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## wbetheajr (Mar 12, 2012)

I Loved It


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

why am I crying???? great video


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great Video*

That was great!


----------

